# Chad Van Dixhoorn's book on the Westminster Confession



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 9, 2014)

Banner of Truth have published Chad Van Dixhoorn's book on the Westminster Confession:

Confessing the Faith: A Reader's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith: Chad Van Dixhoorn: 9781848714045: Amazon.com: Books

I am looking forward to reading this volume.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up; just ordered it.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 9, 2014)

Another book on the Westminster Standards recently out appears to study the Standards from a historical theological context. Worth looking at I am sure The Theology of the Westminster Standards: Historical Context and Theological Insights | Books | Crossway


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 9, 2014)

It favors the American version. Other than that it was pretty good. I purchased a copy from the first batch sold from banner at the FCC Family Conference. I appreciated the inline multiple editions.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 9, 2014)

I was able to leaf through a friends copy of it and to ditto what Benjamin said it is not "favorable" to the original 1646 WCF (especially concerning Papal Antichrist), but otherwise is an excellent volume.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 10, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Banner of Truth have published Chad Van Dixhoorn's book on the Westminster Confession:
> 
> Confessing the Faith: A Reader's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith: Chad Van Dixhoorn: 9781848714045: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I am looking forward to reading this volume.


I have been reading it this week and it is a thoroughly enjoyable book.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 10, 2014)

Our church's monthly men's fellowship group is considering studying Van Dixhoorn's new book. First, though, we have to finish Thomas Watson's _The Great Gain of Godliness_, which we are about to start.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Another book on the Westminster Standards recently out appears to study the Standards from a historical theological context. Worth looking at I am sure The Theology of the Westminster Standards: Historical Context and Theological Insights | Books | Crossway





Pilgrim Standard said:


> It favors the American version. Other than that it was pretty good. I purchased a copy from the first batch sold from banner at the FCC Family Conference. I appreciated the inline multiple editions.





Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I was able to leaf through a friends copy of it and to ditto what Benjamin said it is not "favorable" to the original 1646 WCF (especially concerning Papal Antichrist), but otherwise is an excellent volume.



Which of the two books are you guys talking about? Does John Fesko's or CVD's book favour the American version of the WCF?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, Fesko certainly "favors" the American revisions (he is in the OPC, after all). I have read most of his book and will be reviewing it in the coming months. The book is helpful in a number of ways. John does press certain points particularly that have been in discussion of late (republication and so forth). Other than generally recommending it, I'll not say more before the review. Fesko's is on the Standards more broadly while CVD's focuses on the WCF. 

CVD has parallel columns in which he places side-by-side the original of the Confession and a Modern English Version. He, too, as a ministerial member of the OPC, adheres to the American revisions (this means, just to be clear, all the revisions up to 1903 and three of those made in that year, including the pope as Antichrist statement). I've just begun his and it looks like a helpful addition to the literature, particularly given Chad's historical knowledge respecting the Westminister Assembly.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2014)

I was referring to CVD's book.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2014)

I see; well, the CVD volume is still not available over here, though the John Fesko book has arrived.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 10, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Which of the two books are you guys talking about?


I was speaking of CVD's book. It is a good resource.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 11, 2014)

Rev. Strange, your reference to the revisions excludes the 1903 changes, right?

A few summers ago, we were privileged to hear CVD in Sunday School and he brought the sermon that week.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 11, 2014)

The OPC and PCA have retained two changes from the 1903 revision: the removal of the last sentence in 22.3 (which forbade the refusing of a proper oath when imposed by lawful authority) and of the reference to the pope as Antichrist in 25.6. The rest of the Confession is as revised in the American context before 1903. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## One Little Nail (Sep 14, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Another book on the Westminster Standards recently out appears to study the Standards from a historical theological context. Worth looking at I am sure The Theology of the Westminster Standards: Historical Context and Theological Insights | Books | Crossway



J. V. Fesko mentions several other works on the Westminster Confession which are worth consulting like:


David Dickson's Truth's victory over error

A.A. Hodge's A commentary on the Confession of Faith

Edward D. Morris' Theology of the Westminster symbols

Robert Shaw's An exposition of the Confession of faith of the Westminster assembly of divines

( there's an American Edition of Shaw's where certain liberties have been taken)

Francis R. Beattie's The Presbyterian standards

then there is also 

David McDill's Exposition and defense of the Westminster Assembly's Confession of Faith

John MacPherson's The Westminster confession of faith

enjoy reading brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

